# JBL E60,Ec25 or new speakers



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I purchased these JBL's From Best Buy on a closeout demo model price . I have a yammaha HTR 5760 7.1 . My front right E60 has a small tear in the surrond of the woofer I (think my son hit it )
I cant see it from far away and cant seem to hear it all the time but I know its there. my back right E20 is making a static sound from the woofer, so I just use the left one in 6.1. My center 
Ec25 sounds good but in some movies i cant hear the vocals unless i turn up the volume.

Can I still purchase the front and rear drivers would a new diver fix my rear static, and can I still upgrade my center to a Ec35. 

Would I be better off waiting to replace everything with SVS, Hsu, new JBLs or somthing else to go with my SVS sub? 

any recommendations ? Thanks jwhite8086


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

JBL can probably sell you a service replacement woofer for these speakers – get in touch with their Parts Department. Phone, don’t e-mail.



> my back right E20 is making a static sound from the woofer


“Static” is the noise you get when you tune a TV to a channel that has no signal. I’ve never heard a bad speaker sound like that. Typically you get a kind of buzzing sound. Check to make sure it is indeed the speaker and not just something loose inside the cabinet. Play a simple signal like a male voice at a moderate to low level and put your ear to the woofer. If the voice coil is damaged, you’ll hear a buzzing sound that follows the audio signal. If that’s the case, the woofer is indeed toast.

If you’re getting some other kind of noise, see if you can describe it better to us.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I guess the sound could be buzzing I said static for lack of words to call it the buzzing is not constant ,it only comes with the music, movie, or test tone and stops when the sound stops.
I tried swaping the drivers and wires, so it must be the driver.


----------

